# Pic's Of Your B13's, Interested to see them!



## cdog (Nov 19, 2008)

I am intrested to see what some of you have done with them. engine pics as well. 

Mine is my beater but I have started to grow some interest in it. Some upgraded looks pics would be nice as well.

I will start.


----------



## Snailed (Nov 20, 2008)

Some of me Auto Xing my 92 SE, car is COMPLETELY stock I borrowed someone's wheels with Azenis 615s on them, had a blast, pretty good handling car... has a little bit of oversteer which is awesome!


----------



## Briceño (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everybody! I'm Brian from Costa Rica and I just bought a SE-R 1991. I thought about sale my XE 1992 for a while but I decided to do it and now I'm totally happy with my new Car!
:thumbup:

This is a quick pic of my SE-R. I have to take some time and work with my 15'' Nissan rims and change the color to the stock one. Also I want to change some details but I haven't had enough time to do it due to my job.









Also a quick photo of my new Engine Bay :kiss:


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The engine is pretty clean in appearance. I would keep it the same, maybe buy a polished intake for it, buy a ceramic coated header, Stillen strut bar, 

I ripped mine apart and repainted the intake manifold Silver factory like color, throttle , the cadmium plated parts such as the EGR, BPT AAC valve, hard pipes that carry the coolant thermostat housings, I painted a gold color ( all duplicolor high heat ceramic paint). I painted the bolts and everything to bring it back to a factory like appearance. I painted my valve cover Red. Re-painted the engine well factory Aztec Red. All new hoses through out the engine. i did not use any of that braiding, it gets junky looking after a while. I used Magnecore spark plug wires that are red in color to match things well. 

Give me an Email and I will shoot you pictures of my engine bay and parts that I did paint. I just restored the fuel tank, filler tube and hoses, new walbro pump and sender unit, fuel lines etc. its basically new now. 
Chris 
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

These pics are 9 years old (before I had a digital camera). The car still looks the same, except the paint is all jacked because it sat out in the drive way for 9 years. I just put it in the shop last week to get some work done (brakes, fuel & power steering pump, remove header and put back stock manifold, flush and replace fluids, oil change, new tires, smog, new struts and springs). I just picked up a Limited Edition trunklid today and I'm going to have the entire car repainted next month. I bought the paint off of ebay, Burgundy Metallic Urethane.

The Sentra currently has a custom chrome grill that I bought back in 1991 somewhere in L.A. I'm in the midst of replacing it with a Sunny grill from Ebay, but RapidCustoms ain't answering his emails and it's starting to piss me off. I imagine he had to order the grill from Japan or China and is having it drop shipped or something. The last time I ordered from him, it was in a matter of days that I received the package, and he's answered my inquires I sent him earlier this month, but now he's not answering my emails, so I escalated this to Pay Pal for intervention. I want to get the Tsuru tail lights, but I don't know now. I guess I can hold off of that for a while. I also bought a 2k Civic coupe spoiler to replace that sagging M3 spoiler. Wheels are 16" SSR GP-0's. Some ass hole stole the covers off two of them. These wheels will be replaced with 17's sometime next year as the 16's look way too small. I'm almost inclined to put my 18" Racingharts on the Sentra, but those are 18x8 and I remembered that the front wheel rubbed pretty bad with my old 15" wheels (when I made a turn) that I ended up messing up the internal fender cover.


















This is what I envisioned my Sentra would look like, but I had to think practical as it will be sitting outside. I got quoted $2000 for this paint job (ridiculous). The bluebook value is only $600 to $1000. Anyhow this is a Photoshop job I did a while back. I believe that's how it would look with 18" wheels:


----------



## timbales (Nov 25, 2008)

*Here is mine*

alortiz 's album - Get free image hosting at ImageCave.com - free image hosting at ImageCave.com


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice color man.


----------



## timbales (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks...By the way I installed an integra rear spoiler.


----------



## Rollmodl (Dec 5, 2008)

This is my current project that I am working on. I own a 1991 Nissan Sentra Se-r Turbo dynoed at 315. Since its been sitting for more than a year now I bought a 1994 for $500. I will transfer all of my parts from the 2 door to the 4door including engine upgrades, paint, new Jline wheels, etc. I plan on producing 400-450hp. The Nissan weighs about 2500 lbs. I currently have most of the parts on my current vehicle. Here is a pic of what its supposed to look like when its done. 

For a complete list of parts just check out Community Builder.


----------



## kdm (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is the B13 SE-R with GTi-R swap, enjoy!


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

Pic taken the other day after it rained


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys,
cool pics I will def have to get some pics of my 93 Batmobile in there to so u can let me know what you think of it. I already have some pics on car domain just look under 93 batmobile in the sentra area. cool cars tho. I would like to know how the sentra w/the oil cooler in front where he got that set up?


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

also I need to get a new avatar
Aomic batteries to power...Turbines to speed... 
thanks/later/Bruce


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally got the car painted and put the clear tail lights and side markers on. I've had these for about 10 years now. BTW, I added silicone sealer around these tail lights to keep the water out. I ended up paying $2k to get the paint job done. Base coat/Clear coat. Antenna shaved. Galant GTZ spoiler added. Ground Effects removed and reattached.

I'm not sure why they added that "N" emblem back on after it was painted. I asked to have it removed. It's a modified M3 emblem to cover the key hole I had removed because some a-hole broke into the trunk many years ago. I have the 94 Sentra Limited Edition license plate cover and brake lights to conceal this area. I have to repaint the black plastic and cut holes into the existing trunk/license plate area in order for this mod to fit.


----------



## Fear2012 (Jul 27, 2012)

*b13 sentra*


----------



## ONsentra (Jul 28, 2012)

I just picked this up on thursday. first post here

94 XE, 5spd. 250,000km.


























needs a rear brake line, clutch, a tiny bit of rocker work, and one spring is broken.

cheapest clutch kit i found was an exedy stage 1 for $160. does that sound reasonable?

getting lowering springs to fix that problem cause they're $100 delivered tax in.

also, I have a complete(?) rear disk brake conversion for it that I don't have any use for. my car is going to end up as a daily driver or sell. anyone interested?


----------



## Mark_95 (Aug 30, 2012)

Old winter beater I bought yesterday for $600. Has 88,000KMs(55,000 miles). Great buy I'd say.


----------

